# Looking for a Chihuahua!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This might sound weird but I'm looking for a Chihuahua for one of my clients. She wants a miniature one. Any one know of one out there please let me know!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The San Jose animal shelter always has tons of Chihuahuas up for adoption. But that's rather far away from you. How about your local shelters, or is there a Chihuahua rescue in your area?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There may be a small dog rescue in your area also that might have a pup available.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> The San Jose animal shelter always has tons of Chihuahuas up for adoption. But that's rather far away from you. How about your local shelters, or is there a Chihuahua rescue in your area?


 
I checked the shelter, none there. Have to check the rescues yet!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sanjoseanimals.com has 11 Chihuahuas listed, which is about average for that shelter. That breed must be really popular around here.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Please tell me the interest has nothing to do with the movie Beverly Hills Chihuahua....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Please tell me the interest has nothing to do with the movie Beverly Hills Chihuahua....


LOL, no this is one of my old ladies she is 72 and always had a Chihuahua, hers died about 2 month ago and she wants to get another one.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I guess all of the chihuahua's are here in Los Angeles. Just in "Adoptables" (not counting Lost and Found) there are 156 chihuahua's available...only a handful are mixes. That is just in the Los Angeles City shelters. That is not counting the County Shelters nor the private shelters...where there more. It is so sad.

Deborah


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think we may have found one from a rescue, my lady is going in the morning with her daughter to look at the little one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well she got a new baby, he is 4 pounds, very skinny and scared but cute as a button. He's about 5 years old and actually came from the shelter!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great match!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

no pictures?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll take some in the morning, didn't have the camera with me, but I'm going over to let her see little Kylie, so I will take a pic.


----------

